# Very Active Red Belly



## memphisfishing (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello my name is Jason and this is my first post on this site.

A friend of mine give me a small (1" - 1.5") red belly that seems to be more active than he was before. My friend had him in a 55 gallon tank with 2 other RBs and I am not for sure how he acted before, but all of his other RBs (3 in one 55 gallon and now 2 in another 55 gallon) are very calm. I also have another friend who has a single RB and he always stay hidden, but this little one that I have is just as active as my chilids, and my puffer in the marine tank.

Is this normal?

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but this is my first piranha. I have one community fresh water tank (10gal), one chilid tank with 3 chilids(30gal), and a marine tank(30gal), and they all are healthy. Oh yeah the RB is currently in a 10 gal tank but will soon be moved to a 30. I have attached a picture of my new RB.

Thanks for you help in advance
Jason


----------



## memphisfishing (Aug 16, 2004)

sorry for the mis-spelled words i meant to write chichlids not "chilids"....sory


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wait and see dude. When you put piranhas in a tank they tend to freak and dart around non stop for a few days, then hide alot, then get settled in and just sort of find their natural behavior. If you've got one that is just on speed normally then you're very lucky and you'll have a fish that will grow to be both beatiful and active. Enjoy your new fish, read as much as possible and be prepared to have to be patient. Piranhas can be moody and when put into a new tank they can hide for around a month before letting you really see much of them


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lol you're still wrong, its cichlid









but it is normal... you just got lucky and have an agressive fish... but IMO i would get a 55 gallon tank instead of the 30 and add 2 more red bellies


----------



## memphisfishing (Aug 16, 2004)

Will be stressed a lot if I don't put alot of cover in his tank so that he can hide?


----------



## memphisfishing (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn I screwd up typing again...sorry

WOW my friend told me how great this forum is, and how quickly you can get a response, and this is very impressive.

Thank you for your replies , and please keep any suggestions coming, It seems that I can't learn enough about this wonderful fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah it's pretty harsh to your fish to give it nowhere to hide, especially at a young age. I really doubt you'll see normal behavior or proper coloration in your fish if you put it through that much stress.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

young p's need a lot of cover but as they grow bigger they can take less cover


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Your lucky I wish my 2 reds were active.All they do is eat.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

first off.... :welcome: TO THE SITE!!!!

second, if ur fish stays that active u'll have 1 hell of a fishy in a few years.

i agree with everyone on the cover and getting a bigger tank for it than a 30.... my lil brandtii loves having tons of cover, half of his tank is a jungle, teh toher he has driftwood, he especially loves ambushing fish from the cover. i don't think u coudl go wrong with getting a bigger tank and a few more p's


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

welcome aboard Jason







. I am glad you are enjoying P-fury already. You may have an active red belly on your hands that isn't skittish, but as the others mentioned your fish is probably just acclimating to the new environment and the fish's true behavior will not surface for probably a couple of weeks when it is fully adjusted. I am a person who believes that providing cover in a tank does nothing for a fish. I have had many fish and trust me they all their own personalities. You could provide all the cover in the world and a fish may still be skittish if that is what's in its nature. Do whatever you want with your tank and don't buy into the "you must do this" stuff. I right now have a solitary pygo in a bare tank and guess what..... he is not skittish at all. He comes to the front of the glass to see me and eats like a slob, Ronin another member here has witnessed it. Your fish will adjust to what you do, so do what you want.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Are ypu planning on keepin the rb by himself? or were u going 2 get some more?


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

thats a nice fish


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

welcome, cute little bugger. some pygos are more aggresive than others but most reds chill. i have noticed this one red at my lfs that's a total killer. he's about 5-6" and in a 40B with 3 other similar size reds. it attacks my finger everytime just like a mean ass spilo or something. the others just sit there and pay no attention to me.


----------

